# Rocky zu groß!??? DRINGEND!



## dhmoscher (23. Oktober 2004)

habe ein super angebot fürn rm7 gefunden....gibts aber leider nur noch als 19,5"...das wären dann ca. 49cm...ich bin aber nur 176cm..zu groß???

mein erstes dh bike deswegen diese komische frage!

THX


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Oktober 2004)

ja, is zu groß. du kannst zwar damit fahren, aber, naja, nen kleineres würd dir mehr spaß bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (23. Oktober 2004)

lass es... 

fahr mit 1,76 ein '02 rm7 in 18" und denk manchmal das es noch kleiner sein könnte, da mir doch manchmal die agilität fehlt... 

allerdings kann das auch an der trägen masse auf dem rad liegen


----------



## Osti (23. Oktober 2004)

auf jeden Fall zu groß. Hab eins in 18" und bin 1,83m und da ist 18" schon recht groß....

Osti


----------



## dhmoscher (23. Oktober 2004)

danke euch...

aber für 750$ neu mit rc war schon ein super angebot..schade!


----------



## Phil Claus (24. Oktober 2004)

Hi DH Moscher,

ich kann den vorher gehenden Ausfuehrungen nur zustimmen. Das Bike in 19.5" ist definitiv zu gross fuer Dich. Fuer reinen DH Einsatz waere ein 16.5" optimal, insbesondere, wenn Du auch mit dem Gedanken spielst ein RMX yu erwerben. Fuer all-around und Freeride Einsatz empfehle ich ein 18" der RM Reihe, da ich selbst eines besitze, ich damit hoechst zufrieden bin, und wir eine equivalente Koerpergroesse haben. Good luck for your search. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------

